# desayunar(se)



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:

1. ¿Ya has desayunado?
2. ¿Ya *te* has desayunado?

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

En el habla colocquia se  utiliza la forma pronominal. No es lo más correcto. 
Si se dice ¿te has desayunado  ese croisant).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Para mi la primera opción es la correcta, o ¿ya desayunaste?.

En la segunda el interrogado podría decir, "si, me coloque una salsita especial y me comí...estuve divino..."


----------



## Alma Shofner

En mi opinión las dos son correctas. Desayunar=desayunarse. El problema surge cuando se quiere extrapolar a comer y cenar, en esos dos casos, si se usa la forma reflexiva, TIENE que decirse qué cosa, de otro modo uno se está comiendo o cenando a uno mismo. 
desayunar=desayunarse.
comer=comerse algo (una pizza, unos tacos,etc.) 
cenar=cenarse algo (una pizza, unos tacos,etc.) 
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Alma Shofner said:


> En mi opinión las dos son correctas. Desayunar=desayunarse. El problema surge cuando se quiere extrapolar a comer y cenar, en esos dos casos, si se usa la forma reflexiva, TIENE que decirse qué cosa, de otro modo uno se está comiendo o cenando a uno mismo.
> desayunar=desayunarse.
> comer=comerse algo (una pizza, unos tacos,etc.)
> cenar=cenarse algo (una pizza, unos tacos,etc.)
> Saludos


 
Según tu aclaración creo que ambas formas son posibles:

1. Ayer desayuné un café con leche.
2. Ayer me desayuné un café con leche.

A mi entender 'me' es un _dativo ético_ (tiene un valor enfático).

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pitt, creo que no me expliqué bien.
Desayunar=desayunarse. No hay ningún problema, significan lo mimo.
Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Pitt said:


> Según tu aclaración creo que ambas formas son posibles:
> 
> 1. Ayer desayuné un café con leche.
> 2. Ayer me desayuné un café con leche.
> 
> A mi entender 'me' es un _dativo ético_ (tiene un valor enfático).
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola:
 Creo que llevas razón.
Pero los verbos con el dativo ético necesitan CD y los otros pueden usarse como transitivos o intransitivos:

Desayuné café
Desayuné en un bar
Me desayuné un café
Me desayuné en un bar ( ésta no es posible, al menos en España)

A veces desayunarse significa empezar el día con alguna novedad importante:
_Hoy nos hemos desayunado con la noticia de la muerte de..._

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

No estoy familiarizada con el término dativo ético. Para mí 'me' es el pronombre reflexivo de la primera persona singular. Y de nuevo, para mí desayunar se puede decir en la forma no reflexiva o en la forma reflexiva. desayunar=desayunarse.
Saludos


----------



## trisquela

A mí siempre me ha sonado mal "Desayunarse" cuando se refiere a tomar el desayuno, aunque se utiliza mucho.

Según el DRAE la forma pronominal se utiliza con el significado de "Tener la primera noticia de un suceso".

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

trisquela said:


> A mí siempre me ha sonado mal "Desayunarse" cuando se refiere a tomar el desayuno, aunque se utiliza mucho.
> 
> Según el DRAE la forma pronominal se utiliza con el significado de "Tener la primera noticia de un suceso".
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo Trisquela.  Además la forma pronominal necesita complemento
Te has  desayunado con un sobresalto
Te has desayunado  fruta y café
Has desyunado.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Alma Shofner said:


> No estoy familiarizada con el término dativo ético. Para mí 'me' es el pronombre reflexivo de la primera persona singular. Y de nuevo, para mí desayunar se puede decir en la forma no reflexiva o en la forma reflexiva. desayunar=desayunarse.
> Saludos


 

Seguramente hay variaciones regionales en el uso, porque tal como han indicado los compañeros en España lo habitual es la forma no pronominal "he desayunado", aunque en Canarias se oyen las dos formas, pero la pronominal empieza a estar en desuso incluso en las islas.
Mi abuela canaria decía "me desayuné", pero las generaciones posteriores ya no lo decimos así, aunque sin duda hay gente que, en Canarias, todavía lo dice.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo también pienso que ambas son correctas, pero que una u otra son las preferidas según donde te encuentres. En mi región, por ejemplo, la gente de aquí no dice "hoy no me he desayunado" pero es que tampoco se dice "me he desayunado una madalena", el pronombre no lo usamos nunca. Sí oigo que hay gente de fuera que lo utiliza, sobretodo del sur, y para ellos es lo natural y normal.


----------



## litelchau

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo también pienso que ambas son correctas, pero que una u otra son las preferidas según donde te encuentres. En mi región, por ejemplo, la gente de aquí no dice "hoy no me he desayunado" pero es que tampoco se dice "me he desayunado una madalena", el pronombre no lo usamos nunca. Sí oigo que hay gente de fuera que lo utiliza, sobretodo del sur, y para ellos es lo natural y normal.


 
Hola:
 En Andalucía se usa el verbo por lo general sin pronombre, lo que pasa es que no es imposible oírlo como pronominal, aunque siempre como transitivo.
Éste sería un diálogo posible.
_- ¿Alguien ha visto el bacon que había en la nevera?_
_- Me lo he desayunado yo esta mañana._

_Comerse_ sí es muy utilizado.


----------



## chics

Ah, vale, no soy muy buena en acentos...  pero el _me lo he desayunao_ sí que lo había oído.

_Comerse_ también se usa por aquí. Es curioso que comerse sí pero _desayunarse_ o _cenarse_ no...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también decimos almorzarse y merendarse.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Acá en la Argentina la forma pronominal se usa en sentido irónico para criticar que alguien no se haya dado cuenta o no esté informado sobre algo, cuando debería: "¿¡Recién te desayunás de esto!?".

También se usa para darle intensidad a la frase cuando el "desayunador" terminó comiendo mucho o algo inusual en lugar de un café con leche y dos tostadas o una pava de mate con tres bizcochitos: "Y este bestia se desayunó media pizza fría que sobró de anoche"


----------



## Singinswtt11

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Creo que llevas razón.
> Pero los verbos con el dativo ético necesitan CD y los otros pueden usarse como transitivos o intransitivos:



Buenas tardes!

Que significa CD en este contexto? Me he topado varias veces con estas siglas y aun no entiendo su significado. 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## delimer

En una versión vulgar del castellano en Argentina (no sé si se da en otros países), suele escucharse la frase de una madre que se queja al pediatra porque el hijo "no le come lo suficiente". También se oye frases del estilo "la nena no me estudia","el nene no me duerme nada a la noche". Pareciera que los hijos son apéndices de los padres que realizan estas acciones en perjuicio de sus progenitores. Creo que es un uso bastante extendido y curioso..... (Perdón por la digresión pero tenía que ver con el uso de pronombres)


----------



## piraña utria

Singinswtt11 said:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Que significa CD en este contexto? Me he topado varias veces con estas siglas y aun no entiendo su significado.
> 
> Gracias de antemano!


 
Hola.

"CD" es "complemento directo" en este contexto.

Saludos,


----------



## Singinswtt11

Gracias piraña!!


----------



## ManPaisa

delimer said:


> En una versión vulgar del castellano en Argentina (no sé si se da en otros países), suele escucharse la frase de una madre que se queja al pediatra porque el hijo "no le come lo suficiente". También se oye frases del estilo "la nena no me estudia","el nene no me duerme nada a la noche". Pareciera que los hijos son apéndices de los padres que realizan estas acciones en perjuicio de sus progenitores. Creo que es un uso bastante extendido y curioso..... (Perdón por la digresión pero tenía que ver con el uso de pronombres)



Se trata de dativos éticos, muy comunes en castellano, sobre todo en el registro familiar.


----------



## lucciola

En realidad, la normativa sólo acepta el verbo desayunar en su uso pronominal. La construcción correcta sería así: *Me* he *desayunado con* un café. Esto se explica acudiendo al significado profundo del verbo, desayunar en el sentido de "quitarse el ayuno", me quito el ayuno con un café.

Aunque, en la práctica, nunca he escuchado a nadie utilizarlo de esta manera. Lo he leído en contadas ocasiones, pero en un registro oral la gente ni siquiera lo pronominaliza.


----------



## ManPaisa

lucciola said:


> En realidad, la normativa sólo acepta el verbo desayunar en su uso pronominal. La construcción correcta sería así: *Me* he *desayunado con* un café. Esto se explica acudiendo al significado profundo del verbo, desayunar en el sentido de "quitarse el ayuno", me quito el ayuno con un café.
> 
> Aunque, en la práctica, nunca he escuchado a nadie utilizarlo de esta manera. Lo he leído en contadas ocasiones, pero en un registro oral la gente ni siquiera lo pronominaliza.



En Colombia --o por lo menos en algunas regiones-- sí se oye la construcción tradicional _desayunarse con_.

El DPD acepta ambas construcciones:


> *desayunar(se)*. Cuando significa ‘tomar algo como desayuno’, hoy se usa normalmente como transitivo: _«Desayunó café con leche y un bollo»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 2.12.85); pero aún pervive el antiguo uso intransitivo, normalmente pronominal, en el que lo que se desayuna se expresa mediante un complemento precedido de _con:_ _«Se desayunaba con medio litro de orujo»_ (Agromayor _España _[Esp. 1987]); _«Desayunaba con un guiso de hígado»_ (GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]). En el sentido figurado de ‘enterarse de una noticia a primera hora del día’, se construye de este mismo modo: _«México se desayuna con nuevo grupo alzado en armas»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 30.6.96). Con el sentido, también figurado y poco usual hoy, de ‘enterarse de algo que ya saben otros hace tiempo’, el complemento va precedido normalmente de la preposición _de:_ _«Pues en este momento me desayuno yo de semejante historia»_ (SchzFerlosio _Jarama_ [Esp. 1956]).


----------



## lucciola

Dependiendo de la zona se escucha más una construcción u otra. 

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Retirado comentario guardado en este otro hilo: RAE, DPD y Nueva Gramática: ¿descriptivas o normativas?)


----------



## Naticruz

Si desayunar es romper el ayuno, creo que se sale del ayuno *con* algo. Así entiendo que debo decir:

_Hoy me he desayunado con un vaso de leche _y no me he desayunado un vaso de leche . ¿Qué os parece?

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:

Los mensajes sobre los temas de gramaticalidad y normativa y el carácter de las obras de la RAE (el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas y la Nueva gramática) han sido separados de este hilo, para ser tratados en hilos independientes:* 

RAE, DPD y Nueva Gramática: ¿descriptivas o normativas?

Gramaticalidad y normativa
*
Por favor, si tienen que abordar una cuestión independiente, abran nuevos hilos.*


----------



## Naticruz

¡Es increíble! Mi anterior participación más parece un calco de la de Lucciola. Exactamente el mismo pensamiento y su justificación. Solo ahora la he leído, así como la de ManPaisa. 

La respuesta que necesitaba se encuentra allí.

Saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"¿Ya te has desayunado?" a secas, me suena mal, en cambio, si se nombra lo ingerido, sonaría bastante mejor (en mi opinión), por ejemplo,  "¿Ya te has desayunado la leche y los Kellogs?." O sea, que para mi el pronombre reflexivo sólo tendría sentido si se menciona lo que se desayuna.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no lo uso, pero sí lo he oído usar pronominalmente como transitivo. 

Concretamente, me suena sobre todo en frases cómicas como:

"La nueva inspectora de Hacienda se desayuna asesores fiscales todos los días".

Con "con" lo había oído en expresiones como metonímicas como:

"Me desayuné con esa noticia horrorosa".

No me había parado a pensar nunca que esa fuera la forma original, pero la explicación de lucciola y el DPD tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## corazondearbol

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá también decimos almorzarse y merendarse.



Cierto, pero incluimos objeto directo, ¿no?

Me almorcé unos chilaquiles.
Me cené unos tacos.

No decimos: "me almorcé" ni "me cené".

Saludos

Corazondearbol
México, D.F.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pues yo creo que la segunda es incorrecta, o por lo menos a mí me suena muy mal. No por la forma pronominal, sino por el ejemplo.
Es el llamado "SE enfático". No tiene ningún valor gramatical, ni aporta nada, pero se usa en la mayor parte de áreas castellanoparlantes para enfatizar que el sujeto es el sujeto; que es sólo él el que realiza la acción y no otro. Es común salvo en el norte de España (Galicia y Asturias). Allí dicen "comí una manzana"; el resto solemos preferir "ME comí una manzana". Es un pseudo-reflexivo (parece gramaticalmente una forma reflexiva, aunque no lo es) que en realidad no aporta nada como lo prueba el hecho de que si lo quitamos el significado es el mismo: "fui a dormir=me fui a dormir".
Es un uso del 'se' correcto, y muy común. Ahora bien, justo en el ejemplo a mí me suena muy, muy raro. Se puede decir perfectamente "¿ya te has desayunado los cereales?" pero suena rematadamente mal lo de "¿ya te has desayunado?", sin objeto directo. No debe usarse en verbos transitivos si no está el objeto directo:
-"Me caí esta mañana.": correcto. 
-"Me comí una manzana esta mañana.": correcto.
-"Me comí esta mañana." (sin más): es extraño, o el significado es otro. O bien parece que falta algo, que la frase es incompleta, y que ibas a decir el qué comiste y te quedaste a medias, o bien estás diciendo que te comiste a ti mismo, mordiéndote un brazo, o algo así. Sería correcta la frase, pero no es lo que estamos queriendo decir.
Dado que es una forma aparentemente reflexiva, si el verbo es transitivo y no se usa el objeto directo, puede entenderse como un verdadero reflexivo: "te desayunaste a ti mismo". Tampoco parece que tenga mucho sentido enfatizar que es ese sujeto el que hace algo sobre algo, si no se dice sobre qué. "ME como la manzana"="soy yo el que se come esta manzana, y no otro". Pero "como a las 12" no recibe ningún énfasis adicional por decir "me como a las 12". Más bien parece que te has comido a ti mismo, o que dejaste la frase a medias.


----------



## Maximino

A mí me resulta muy extraño —no lo escucho en mi entorno— el uso del verbo ‘_desayunar_’ como intransitivo pronominal (_desayunarse_) referido a tomar el desayuno. Igual me sucede con ‘_almorzarse_’ y ‘_cenarse_’, pero no con ‘_comerse_’. Yo uso ‘_desayunarse_’ en el sentido figurado de ‘_enterarse de una noticia a primera hora del día_’ o de ‘_enterarse de algo que ya saben otros hace tiempo_’. Creo que el uso intransitivo pronominal es antiguo y en muchas zonas hispanohablantes ha caído en desuso en el habla estándar.


Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Desde luego, a mí me suena inviable la opción sin objeto directo: ***_Ya me desayuné esta mañana_. Sí me suena viable, y hasta idiomática en ciertos casos, la opción con un pronombre concordado con el sujeto si y sólo si existe objeto directo: _Yo *me* desayuno unos huevos fritos con jamón todas las mañanas_. En este caso se trata de lo que se denomina por algunos como un _dativo aspectual_ o _incorporativo_. Este dativo es superfluo o expletivo porque se puede prescindir de él sin que se alteré el significado, no obstante, sí incorpora ciertos matices: la consunción total del objeto por parte del sujeto y, por tanto, un mayor involucramiento del sujeto en la acción.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Por su morfología, des-ayunar tiene un tratamiento especial con referencia a los verbos comer, cenar, almorzar. Desayunar se define por su efecto, que es "interrumpir el ayuno". Por tanto el pronominal o reflexivo resulta natural: me desayuné, me interrumpí el ayuno, interrumpí mi ayuno. En los otros verbos mencionados esta construcción no es lógica.
De otro lado, sería ilógico decir "me desayuné una taza de chocolate". Es necesaria la preposición en el complemento: "me desayuné con una taza de chocolate" Siguiendo este razonamiento, y como caso curioso, sería correcto decir: "Llegué al convento y las monjitas me desayunaron con una porción de su famoso bizcochuelo". Suena castizo, y merecería buscarlo en la literatura.
Salud


----------

